# What is this?



## Bruce (Jul 19, 2005)

Can anyone help me ID this? Is it a mantid or a mantid fly? What type?

My friend found this staring him in the face at a gas station. He ran inside, grabbed a cup and nabbed it for me.

It moves like a boxer and is only about 3/4" of an inch long.

We live in Southeastern Massachusetts, USA. I've never seen one of these around.

Any info would be great.















:?:


----------



## Macano (Jul 19, 2005)

Good catch! That is a MantisFly. Google that term and you'll get results. Not a mantis at all but fascinating still.


----------

